# My black 200sx



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Following in the footsteps of Wes and 99-SEL, I decided to get my own website about my car. I'm going to add some of the "how-to's" I had on the nissan-200sx.org(b14nissan.org) website.

Let me know what you think. Not much there yet, but this little person spitting up next to me ain't giving me much free time to work on it. 

Tim

www.black200sx.com


----------



## ballistic (Jul 16, 2002)

Sweet. Can't wait to see the finished product. There should be more sites with all of the how-to's split into categories like that. It would cut down the number of repeated questions.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks man....added another page....not car related though. My favorite page!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

not bad, just need to finish making those pages!


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

nice work keep it coming :thumbup: 

hmm .. maybe i should buy a domain too


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good timbo. We gotta do a how to on the rear brake swhen we do them, speaking of which......


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks all.....still working on it....AND the car..

MAYBE.....the brake page could be done this weekend?!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Added new garage page....


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

I hope you didnt steal those pictures from Justin in your "How-To: Remove the rear deck" write up. The final picture without the rear deck (teal) looks ALOT like Justins old car


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Already done! LOOOONNNNNNGGG time ago.  Thanks, though.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Looks good.. knowing from your past works, I'm sure it will be a great site in no time at all. :thumbup:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

New rears!!!! Fastbrakes se-r rear conversion...

How to comming soon.....


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

very nice..u should get some brembo rotors( later on)


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Hell....it took me almost 9 months to get all of the parts together and actually get them installed. Maybe by NEXT Christmas (2005) I might.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

can't wait for the write up because I need to do mine. what size are the se-r's? and is that the same size as the front


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

You guys don't really have to wait for mine. There is already a write-up in Nissanperformancemag.com's Feb 04 issue.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Timbo said:


> Hell....it took me almost 9 months to get all of the parts together and actually get them installed. Maybe by NEXT Christmas (2005) I might.


cant wait to see...hows the stopping now?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

OMFG!! Stops on a dime. MUCH, MUCH, MUCH, MUCH better than stock. AD22VF fronts and the Fastbrake SE-R conversion on the rear. Probably the best upgrade yet!!! 

AND, thanks to a little extra(okay a BIG) hand from Wes, it was rather easy to install. Other than a few rusted ass nuts, the install went VERY smooth. 

HIGHLY recommend this upgrade to ANYONE looking to upgrade their brakes.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay....finally got my Header and CAI back from the Powder coating shop. Thanks to Wes for mentioning the shop to me.

Here are the before pictures.....










And the after pictures....


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looking sweet


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Install that stuff already.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Thats a nice car and site you have there :thumbup: . Hmmm black intake and header, thats not a bad idea. Post some pics after you install it. Where did u get it powder coated? Ive been looking around for a powder coating place.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

wes said:


> Install that stuff already.


Soon enough.....soon enough.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Shift1.6 said:


> Thats a nice car and site you have there :thumbup: . Hmmm black intake and header, thats not a bad idea. Post some pics after you install it. Where did u get it powder coated? Ive been looking around for a powder coating place.


Nice little place called Motorsports Powder Coating in Burlington, WI...FOR NOW. They are moving sometime soon. I think Wes will agree whole heartedly, they do an awesome job.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Intake Installed.....

No comments about the purple shit.....it's gone soon......

ANYWAY....here's the Place racing coated and installed.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Dude why do you only have one clamp on the upper two couplers?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

wes said:


> Dude why do you only have one clamp on the upper two couplers?


I'm gettin' there. Got lazy and had to eat some lunch.......clamps are on there now.......

You WOULD notice that...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Timbo said:


> I'm gettin' there. Got lazy and had to eat some lunch.......clamps are on there now.......
> 
> You WOULD notice that...


I notice all... looks good, oh and lose that purple shit 
:thumbup:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

wes said:


> oh and lose that purple shit
> :thumbup:


I expected that from you.....


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looks grate. If you dont mind me ask, how much did it cost?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Powder coating the Intake was relatively cheap! $30-35. The header and downpipe cost me a bit (around $165). But since I paid only 60 for the intake and 200 for the headers, in my mind it was worth it.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Timbo said:


> Powder coating the Intake was relatively cheap! $30-35. The header and downpipe cost me a bit (around $165). But since I paid only 60 for the intake and 200 for the headers, in my mind it was worth it.


Yea that sure is


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay....Header installed. Coated black and everything. It's on....for now, and I'll explain why later...










edit: Later:

Okay....taking it off for a while until I can get a new exhaust. With the HS Header and stock exhaust....IT F'N LOUD!! When the finances are better, it'll go back on...along with a nice little stromung. 

That's all. Carry on!


----------



## mike lossing (Mar 21, 2004)

*hi*



Timbo said:


> Added new garage page....


very nice, how much horsepower u got


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

have no clue. Never dyno'd it, probably never will. Right now, I don't care about the numbers.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

:thumbup: looking good Timbo. Nice ride  :thumbup:


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

nice car you got there dude. i love those gauges.


----------

